# New foster cat not eating and hiding



## karaal (Apr 24, 2020)

Hi everyone.
I have experience fostering cats of all ages but never had this difficulty before. I got a foster cat yesterday he is 9 months old. Since then, he has not come out from hiding behind the toilet. I started him off in the bathroom so he can get used to one room at a time but he will not move from that spot. In the bathroom I put his bed, litter box, food and water. He has not drank or eaten and used the litter box at all since I took him home which worries me. He was a stray and someone took him to a high kill shelter and from there he was rescued by an organization I fostered from. When we picked him up he was friendly and let us pet him which made us choose him to take home. Now he is a completely different cat hiding and not being social and the most concerning, not eating. Any advice would be great!!! Do you think it will just take time to get his personality back once he feels comfortable?


----------



## tyg'smum (Aug 14, 2018)

Poor little soul - he's only a baby! It sounds as though it's all too confusing for him - in a new environment, and a person he doesn't really know, and everything's new and frightening.

Until he settles, I'd keep him to one room, but move him out of the bathroom. Let him have a room with his food and water, and a tray, and spend time in there with him. Talk to him, or read aloud, so that he gets used to the sound of your voice, and when you leave the radio on a talk station, so that he gets used to the sound of voices.

He'll eat when he's hungry. Is his food the same as he had at the shelter? Is the litter the same sort?


----------



## karaal (Apr 24, 2020)

The food is the same as he has been eating same as the litter. Just so strange because he was a completely different guy when we met him. I hope he comes out of his shell and has his personality we fell in love with so we can find him a new home.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

@karaal - he has been through a lot of changes recently. It is probably quite overwhelming to him. He needs time to process all the new sights, sounds and scents that he is absorbing. He needs to feel he can trust you.

As he was a friendly little fellow when you met him in the Shelter, then for sure he will be like that again, once he has had time to settle in and make sense of his new environment.

I agree with tyg'smum bathrooms are not good places to use as "safe rooms". For one thing they are too small and uncomfortable for a human to sit in to keep the cat company for hours at a time.

I would take him out of the bathroom and instead give him a safe room where you can comfortably spend lots of time with him, doing your own thing, reading, watching TV, eating your meals etc I would also read out loud to him in a gentle upbeat tone so he gets used to your voice. But other than that I would let him be.

Give him places to hide e.g. cardboard boxes turned on their sides with the open side away from the room are good. When he is hiding do not disturb him.

Leave plenty of tasty wet food for him at night, and fresh water as this is when he is most likely to eat and drink, when the house is quiet. Put the food and water near where he likes to hide.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Agree with the above, he needs to find his paws in his own time . Being in a bathroom isn't really ideal he needs somewhere that he feels safe and comfortable with you where you can spend some quality time so that he can get used to you .
Sitting with him reading out loud is often a good way to get him used to your voice .
Poor lad will be confused and most likey scared , it will take as long as it takes you just have to let him decide when he is ready to trust again.


----------



## karaal (Apr 24, 2020)

Update: he is now in a big bedroom with a bed, comfy carpet, and all of his beds, trays, and food and water. He has drank the water, peed twice (yay) and slept in his cat bed. He still is hiding during the day and hasn’t let me touch him or let him. When I come into the room he just hides under the bed and shows no interest. I’m happy he is drinking and using the litter box but nervous about why he is still hiding. It’s been 3 days


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Honestly 3 days is not a lot of time for a cat who has been through a lot of changes, to feel settled and stop hiding. Please don't worry. . If he had been hiding for a few weeks with no change it would be more of a concern. 

The important thing for now is that he is drinking water and using his litter trays. Hopefully he will eat soon..what foods are you offering him? 

Just spend lots of time in his room with him doing your normal everyday things. Leave a radio on playing classical music while you are out of the room. And during the nights. 

Once he gets more confident he will come out of hiding. When he does, let him come to you, don't go to him.


----------



## karaal (Apr 24, 2020)

He has the same food that he has been eating at the place I fostered from both dry and wet but I don’t think he’s picked at either yet. I’m just happy he is drinking for now and he used the litter box twice. Hope time will help him feel safe


----------



## tyg'smum (Aug 14, 2018)

karaal said:


> Update: he is now in a big bedroom with a bed, comfy carpet, and all of his beds, trays, and food and water. He has drank the water, peed twice (yay) and slept in his cat bed. He still is hiding during the day and hasn't let me touch him or let him. When I come into the room he just hides under the bed and shows no interest. I'm happy he is drinking and using the litter box but nervous about why he is still hiding. It's been 3 days


He's made a lot of progress in three days: just let him build his confidence in his own way.


----------



## karaal (Apr 24, 2020)

Update: it is day 4 and he came out and let us pet him! We left the bedroom door that his has been in cracked open so if he feels ready to explore, he can. And he did! He went back to his room after a few minutes of sniffing around but it felt good that he was comfortable enough to leave his hiding spot AND BEDROOM and explore the house. He lets us pet him and loves it! Just needs to feel comfortable to leave the bedroom and roam the house freely!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Excellent news @karaal ! Well done for being patient with him. I 'm so pleased for you.


----------

